# اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها



## سيوفُ محمداً (23 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا اريد ان اطرح عليكم بعض الاسئلة واريدكم ان تجيبوا عليها 

1- ما موقف المسيحية من الله سبحانه وتعالى 

2-وما موقفها من حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

3-هل علمكم دينكم شتم الانبياء كما نرى شتائمكم في كل صفحة 

4-  تقولون بان يسوع هو الله فمن خلق يسوع اذا 

5- ما موقفكم من الرسوم الحقيرة التي شتمت سيد الخلق محمد 

6- ماذا تقولون عن الجنة في دينكم وعن عذاب القبر والنار والنساء 

7-لماذا تكرهون المسلمين وسيدنا الحبيب محمد مع اننا نحترم كل الانبياء 

8- لماذا تتهموننا بالاجرام وانتم من بدع في القتل والتشريد والاغتصاب


----------



## man4truth (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*اخى الحبيب سيوف محمداً
سوف أرد عليك باختصار شديد لضيق وقتى
ولكنى فى البداية والنهاية أنصحك بالقراءة الكثيرة فى كتبك القرآن وتفسيراته والاحاديث
وان أردت اقرا ايضا الكتاب المقدس والكتب التى تشرح المسيحيه
إقرا وقارن وخليك حيادى بعيدا عن الانفعالات والعوطف التى استشففتها من اسلوبك
سوف اجيبك:
1- المسيحية تؤمن باله واحد خالق السماء والارض 
2- أما بالنسبه لنبيك فهو لا يمثل لنا شىء الا ضال مضل أضل الكثيريين من البشر باسم الدين فهو فى النبى الكذاب اللذى استغل الدين ليضل البشر وتكون نهايتهم العذاب لانهم رفضوا الخلاص الذى قدمه الله للبشر 
3- نحن لا نشتم الانبياء ولا نتعدى على احد ، ديننا دين المحبه ولا نجبر أحد على اعتناقه، المهم عندنا هو خلاص انفسنا ، قد ننصحك من باب المحبه ان تبحث عن الحقيقة ولكنك حر فيما تفعل، أن تبحث أو ان تتمادى فى ضلالك، هذه هى حياتك وابديتك وليس حياتى
4- يسوع هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد
هو الله ولم يخلقه أحد
انتم تقولون ان الله قادر على كل شىء
وهو الذى خلق لنا اجسادنا وارواحنا
اليس هو بقادر ان يظهر فى الجسد لكى يخلص البشر من خطاياهم و يحررهم من حكم الشيطان ؟؟؟؟؟أرجوك فكر بعمق
5- ليس لنا موقف من الرسوم فكل واحد حر فيما يقول وحينما يقوم شخص بسب ديننا أو معتقدنا لا نهييج مثلكم لآن الهنا قوى قادر على ان يدافع عن نفسه ،أما الهكم ونبيكم فهو فى حاجة اليكم لكى تدافعوا عنه عجبى !!!!!
6- ليس لدينا فى الابديه ( الجنه) حور عين للنكاح
و ليس لدينا غلمان مخلدون
ولا أنهار من خمر
جنتنا أو أبديتنا متعتنا فى حضرة الله 
هذا هو المهم الوجود مع الله الذى نحبه
7- الله محبة
هذه هى المسيحية
نحن لا نكره احد 
نحن نحبكم يا مسلميين وننصحكم
وموقفنا من نبيكم واضح
نحن لا نحبه ولا نكرهه
قد نحزن لانه أضلكم ولكننا لا نكره احدنا لأن المسيحى يحب حتى عدوه
8- من ناحية الاجرام
انظر الى اسمك سيوف سيوف سيوف محمدا
انت أجبت سؤالك باسمك 
سيوف
اجرام وقتل
هذا هو الاسلام
اقرا الكتاب المقدس وابحث عن ايه أو تحريض قالها السيد المسيح على القتل وعد الى القرإن وقارن 
وأجب على نفسك
اتمنى ان تجد اجابتك سريعا فالعمر ليس بطويل
انا لا اناقش هنا لكى لا تنتظر منى رد آخر
واتمنى أن تبحث وتجد اجابات حقيقيه عن كل ما يدور فى داخلك
سلام الله الواحد يكون معك*


----------



## sese (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

[
1- ما موقف المسيحية من الله سبحانه وتعالى 
الله محبة الله نور الله حياتنا وهو الخالق وما في اشي بيعجز عنه:t23: 

2-وما موقفها من حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اما بالنسبة "للنبي محمد" فهو مش نبي بالنسبة لألنا يعني مفش حاجة لألو لأنه الخلاص تم ابا ما ييجي وسدأني لو بتقرا الانجيل والعهد  القديم بتلاقي انه الاسلام ما جاب اي تعاليم جديدة يمكن كان "" النبي "" متاتر بشي حدا  والاشبا االلي غير  يعني اللي مش من الانجيل بتلائيها ما بتركب  ععقل بشر 

3-هل علمكم دينكم شتم الانبياء كما نرى شتائمكم في كل صفحة 
الانبياء ما حدا بتلعلو يحكي عليهن بس اللي مفكرين حالهن انبيا مسموح نبدي راينا فيهن

4- تقولون بان يسوع هو الله فمن خلق يسوع اذا 
ليش انت بتفكر انه في حدا خلق الله ؟؟؟ !!!!!

5- ما موقفكم من الرسوم الحقيرة التي شتمت سيد الخلق محمد 
مين عمله سيد الخلق
مع اني ضد هاي الرسوم لأنها مش طريقة حلوة بس يعني الطريقة اللي رديتو فيها بيينت على معدنكو ... ولك بتخلوش حدا يفكر يتعاطف معكو


6- ماذا تقولون عن الجنة في دينكم وعن عذاب القبر والنار والنساء 


7-لماذا تكرهون المسلمين وسيدنا الحبيب محمد مع اننا نحترم كل الانبياء 
اول شي نحنا ما نكرهكو لأنه ديننا بالاساس محبة بس سدأني انا بشفأ عليكو

والله يهديكو


----------



## سيوفُ محمداً (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

اولا شكرا لكم على اجاباتكم مع اني لست مقتنع ولو بواحد للمئة فيها لانها ليست واقعية اخي اسمي سيوف واعني بها ليس لقتل الناس الفقراء المكبلين وانما لقتل الكفار الجاحدين الذين يتمادون كل يوم اما ردي على الشخص التاني في مسالة خلق الله اعطيك هذة الاية فقط وفكر فيها جيدااااااااااااا

قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد صدق الله العظيم


----------



## s_h (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



سيوفُ محمداً قال:


> اولا شكرا لكم على اجاباتكم مع اني لست مقتنع ولو بواحد للمئة فيها لانها ليست واقعية اخي اسمي سيوف واعني بها ليس لقتل الناس الفقراء المكبلين وانما لقتل الكفار الجاحدين الذين يتمادون كل يوم اما ردي على الشخص التاني في مسالة خلق الله اعطيك هذة الاية فقط وفكر فيها جيدااااااااااااا
> 
> قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد صدق الله العظيم



انت فى البداية اتكلمت كويس لك مطلق الحرية انك تقتنع او لأ بس انك تقتل الكفار الجاحدين اولآ احنا مش كافرين ولا جاحدين احنا بنعبد اله حقيقى اله حى و اعظم دين الديانة الحقيقة . سؤل لك مسلم بئى حق تقتل و بئى حق تحكم على الناس هل الله ادك الحق انك تحكم على الناس بدالة كفياكم شر اصحو من الغيبوبة اللى انت فيها دى اعرف طريق الحق قبل فوات الاوان قبل ان تقف امام الله فى يوم الحساب


----------



## emadmody (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

يقول القرأن :وقالى الله ياعيسى بن مريم انى متوفيك ورافعك ومطهرك ......واجعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا الى يوم الدين


----------



## egyfinance (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

ارانى اتعجب كثيرا ممن يستخفون بالبحث عن الحقيقة كما ارى من هذا الشاب المسلم ، المنتديات المسيحية التى على شاكلة موقعنا الرائع فى المسيح هذا هى فقط مواقع تنير لك الطريق و ليست مواقع توصلك الى نهاية طريق الحقيقة ، بل هى فقط و اعيدها فقط تنير لك الطريق الى الحقيقة الى الحق الى الحياة الى النور الذى اتى الى العالم ، اما دورك بعد ذلك فان تسير فيه الى النهاية ، اقرء كما فعلت ثم اقرء و اقرء و اقرء ، شك ثم شك و ايضا شك فى حقيقة كل شىء و جرب كل شىء حينها فقط ستصل الى الحقيقة ، اما التشرذم خلف اوهام و اكاذيب روجها رعاة غنم منذ اكثر من 14 قرن فهو الجهل بعينه .
قبل ان اصل الى الحقيقة التى انا عليها الان ، خرجت من عبائتى الاسلامية و اصبحت بلا ايمان او عقيدة ثم بدءت اسئل نفسى لماذا يجب ان يكون هناك اله خالق لهذا الكون ؟ و لماذ1 هذا الاله يجب ان يكون واحدا ليس اثنان اوعدة الهة ؟ و قرءت و اقتنعت بامه لا اله الا خالق واحد قدير اله كلى القدرة و العم و المعرفة، غير محدود بزمان او مكان ، ثم قررت ان اتبع كلماته ففكرت ان له ثلاثة اديان تتبع هذا الاله الاولى تتبع العهد القديم اسمهم اليهود ، و ترفض الثانية التى تتبع العهدين القديم و الجديد و ترفض الثالثة التى تتبع القران و ترفض الاولى و الثانية .
وجدت ان كل فريق من هؤلاء الموحدين بذاك الخالق يتمسك بلكمات الخالق و لكن يرفض الاخر فايهما خطا و ايهما صواب، هنا قررت ان امر على كل كتاب من كتبهم لاعرف الحقيقة قرءت كتبهم كلها و فتشت فى تفسيراتها و اقوال علمائها استنفذ هذا منى ثلاث او اربع سنوات من البحث و التدقيق ، لا يتسع الوقت و المكان الخاص بتعليقى لسرد تفاصيل تلك السنوات و لكنى فقط وجدت ان هناك يهود شعبا صلب الرقبة اتبع العهد القديم بكل كلماته حرفيا دون قبول كلمة الخالق الجديدة فى عهده الجديد عهد النعمة بل رفضوا التجسد ذاته ، فى حين اننى حين قرات العهد الجديد تفصيليا وجدت يجسد و يشرح كل كلمة فى العهد القديم تصرخ ان امنوا بيسوع المسيح رب و اله و مخلص لكل الامم .
بينما القران ظلت كلماته تصرخ فى اذنى انها الخدعة بل الكذبة الكبرى ، كذبة اكبر عباقرة العالم محمد ابن عبد الله ، انه بحق اكثر بنى ادم عبقرية لا ينافسه فى ذلك سوى مصمم وهم اخر اسمه بوذى فان تستطيع ان تخدع الاف الملايين من البشر طوال اربع عشر قرنا بحفنة اكاذيب و خدع لشىء يستحق فعلا الاحترام صدقنى انا لا اعترف بمحمد نبيا و لكنى احترمه كعقلية استطاعت ان تلملم شراذم الجزيرة العربية وراء كذبة او لنقل خدعة كبرى.


----------



## zamorano2 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

الحقيقه انا عندي سؤال 
وعاوز افتح صفحه خاصه له
ازاي اقدر اعمل كده؟


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



zamorano2 قال:


> الحقيقه انا عندي سؤال
> وعاوز افتح صفحه خاصه له
> ازاي اقدر اعمل كده؟


 
اضغط على الصورة التالية و ضف موضوعك


----------



## صوت الرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*أهلا بك أخي سيوف محمدا و بكل تساؤلاتك
بعد إجابة الأعضاء الأحباء على أسئلتك 
أحب المشاركة في الرد على أسئلتك



			1- ما موقف المسيحية من الله سبحانه وتعالى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا السؤال يحتاج لمجلد كامل للإجابة عليه و لكن سأجاوبك بإختصار
ألله هو الروح اللامحدود مالئ السماء و الأرض و خالق كل شيء
ألله عظيم و محبته لا نهائية للبشر و مجده عظيم جدا



			2-وما موقفها من حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو من الأنبياء الكذبة التي حذرنا الإنجيل منهم



			3-هل علمكم دينكم شتم الانبياء كما نرى شتائمكم في كل صفحة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالتأكيد لا , فللأنبياء مكانة هامة في نفس كل مسيحي
و أنا متأكد من أنه لا يوجد في هذا المنتدى عضو مسيحي يشتم و يسب الأنبياء



			4- تقولون بان يسوع هو الله فمن خلق يسوع اذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ألله خارج عنصر الزمن
بمعنى لا بداية و لا نهاية له



			5- ما موقفكم من الرسوم الحقيرة التي شتمت سيد الخلق محمد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالتأكيد لا نشجع هذه الرسوم



			6- ماذا تقولون عن الجنة في دينكم وعن عذاب القبر والنار والنساء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ملكوت ألله السماء ( الجنة ) يدخلون بها المؤمنين الذين ولدوا من جديد ولادة روحية
قبلوا السيد المسيح ربا و مخلص شخصي لهم و آمنوا بصلبه كفارة و فدية لجميع العالم
بالنسبة لعذاب القبر لم يذكر شيئا عنه في الإنجيل
النار هي جهنم ( نار لا تطفئ )
بالتأكيد لا يوجد بالجنة حوريات عين ( هل هذا ما تقصده بالنساء ؟!! )



			-لماذا تكرهون المسلمين وسيدنا الحبيب محمد مع اننا نحترم كل الانبياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال هذا نحن لا نكره أحدا
و هل تعتقد أخي عندما تقول أن المسيح مثله كمثل آدم تحترم المسيح بهذا القول



			8- لماذا تتهموننا بالاجرام وانتم من بدع في القتل والتشريد والاغتصاب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الصفات التي ذكرتها تنطبق علىيكم لا علينا*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

الدولي2007 

تكلمنا بموضوع المعزي كثير لا داعي للف والدوران هذا كله


المسيح قالها بكل وضوع وصراحة المعزي الروح القدس
(John 14:26) *وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ* الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.


(Acts 9:31) وَأَمَّا الْكَنَائِسُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالْجَلِيلِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ فَكَانَ لَهَا سَلاَمٌ وَكَانَتْ تُبْنَى وَتَسِيرُ فِي خَوْفِ الرَّبِّ *وَبِتَعْزِيَةِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* كَانَتْ تَتَكَاثَرُ.



(Isaiah 51:12) أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ *مُعَزِّيكُمْ.* 
(LXX)
12 ἐγώ εἰμι ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ *παρακαλῶν* σε·


(Isaiah 66:13) كَإِنْسَانٍ *تُعَزِّيهِ* أُمُّهُ هَكَذَا *أُعَزِّيكُمْ* أَنَا وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ *تُعَزَّوْنَ*.
(LXX)
13 ὡς εἴ τινα μήτηρ *παρακαλέσει*, οὕτως καὶ ἐγὼ *παρακαλέσω* ὑμᾶς, καὶ ἐν Ιερουσαλημ *παρακληθήσεσθε*.


----------



## georgesal001 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

سلام السيد المسيح في قلوبنا أجمعين,

انا اريد ان اطرح عليكم بعض الاسئلة واريدكم ان تجيبوا عليها 

1- ما موقف المسيحية من الله سبحانه وتعالى

الله هو الخالق, تكوين 1 :1 , ونحن أبنائه, رومية 8 : 14 و 15 لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاولئك هم ابناء الله* 

2-وما موقفها من حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لم يقل لنا السيد المسيح أن أحد آخر سوف يأت من بعده لنتبعه, فالمسيح حذرنا من:
أنبياء كذبة, متى 7 :15 احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين ياتونكم بثياب الحملان و لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة*
ومسحاء كذبة, متى 24 : 24 لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات عظيمة و عجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا* 25 ها انا قد سبقت و اخبرتكم* 
ورسل كذبة  كورنثوس الثانية 11 : 12 و 13 و لكن ما افعله سافعله لاقطع فرصة الذين يريدون فرصة كي يوجدوا كما نحن ايضا في ما يفتخرون به* 13  لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيرون شكلهم الى شبه رسل المسيح*
ولو كان سيأتي شخصاً آخر من بعده لكان قد أخبرنا كما أخبرنا عن ارساله للروح القدس, يوحنا 15 : 26 و 27 و متى جاء المعزي الذي سارسله انا اليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي* 27  و تشهدون انتم ايضا لانكم معي من الابتداء*.

3-هل علمكم دينكم شتم الانبياء كما نرى شتائمكم في كل صفحة 
يبدو أنك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس, السيد المسيح يقول متى 5 : 22 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم و من قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم*. أراد السيد المسيح أن نكون ودعاء كالحمامة بما للكلمة من معنى متى 10 : 16 ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب فكونوا حكماء كالحيات و بسطاء كالحمام* حكماء كالحيات يعني بحيث أنكم ودعاء فهذا لا يعني أن تكونوا مغفلين  بل عليكم أن تعرفوا كيف تدافعوا عن حقوقكم,(تدافعوا بالرد وليس القتل) فكم بالحري المدافعة عن شبهات شيطانية تنسب الى الرب يسوع.

4- تقولون بان يسوع هو الله فمن خلق يسوع اذا 

خذ مثلاً هذا السؤال, طب لما انت مش عارف تسأل بتسأل ليه؟ تضيع وقتك وتضيع وقت البقية اللي هيقرأو النص بتاعك.
أول شق من السؤال ممتاز: والجواب, نعم نحن لا نعتقد فقط أن المسيح هو الله بل نؤمن إيمانا راسخاً بذلك, والدليل أنت تعرفه, ثمة سؤال نطرحه عن الثالوث, كلو يهرب, شيء طبيعي الهرب, أنا لا ألومهم.
ثاني شق من السؤال (؟؟؟؟) يا أخي والله محتار شو برد عليك, 
1.	طب اذا يسوع الله يجب أن يكون مخلوق؟
2.	ليش الله مخلوق؟
3.	ليش ما بتعرف كمان انو المسيح أزلي؟
4.	بتعرف شو يعني أرلي؟

5- ما موقفكم من الرسوم الحقيرة التي شتمت سيد الخلق محمد 

أمور غير مستحبة شتم الأشخاص فالسيد المسيح له كل العزة والمجد الى دهر الدهور علمنا التالي: لوقا 6 :27 لكني اقول لكم ايها السامعون احبوا اعداءكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم*
6- ماذا تقولون عن الجنة في دينكم وعن عذاب القبر والنار والنساء 

سؤال طويل جداً سوف ألخصه بكم كلمة:
1.	تيطس 1 : 2 على رجاء الحياة الابدية التي وعد بها الله المنزه عن الكذب قبل الازمنة الازلية* 3  و انما اظهر كلمته في اوقاتها الخاصة بالكرازة التي اؤتمنت انا عليها بحسب امر مخلصنا الله* فالحياة الأبدية هي وعد الله للمؤمنين.
2.	متى 25 : 46 فيمضي هؤلاء الى عذاب ابدي و الابرار الى حياة ابدية*
3.	النساء دي حاجة طويلة جداً:
•	الطلاق: متى 19 : 8 قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم اذن لكم ان تطلقوا نساءكم و لكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا* 9 و اقول لكم ان من طلق امراته الا بسبب الزنا و تزوج باخرى يزني و الذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني*
•	الرجل والمرأة جسد واحد: تكوين 2 : 24 لذلك يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكونان جسدا واحدا*
•	الخضوع: أفسس 5 : 22 ايها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب*

7-لماذا تكرهون المسلمين وسيدنا الحبيب محمد مع اننا نحترم كل الانبياء 

ادعاء فاشل ومغلوط من أساسه.
8- لماذا تتهموننا بالاجرام وانتم من بدع في القتل والتشريد والاغتصاب
•	أيضا كذب ونفاق واتهام باطل, سوسة موجودة داخل رأسك ولن تتخلى عنك لا بالحلال ولا بالحرام.

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## الحوت (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*طبعا هذا المحمدي لا يطرح مثل هذه الاسئلة للحوار بل لقلة الادب فانا خبير جدا بهم وبطريقة اسئلتهم وطرحهم :fun_lol:

لهذا لن اتعب نفسي معه  :spor2:

*



سيوفُ محمداً قال:


> 2-وما موقفها من حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم



*محمد هذا حبيبك وحدك والمسيحيه لا تعترف بهذا المخمد ..*



> 3-هل علمكم دينكم شتم الانبياء كما نرى شتائمكم في كل صفحة



*المسيحيه لا تأمر بشتم ديانات احد فهذا موجود بعقيدتك الاسلامية..

فاهذب وتعلم دينك او ما عليك الا تقف مثل الطفل امام استاذه لنعلمك دينك الذي لا تعرف منه سوى اسمة :t33:.
*


> 4-  تقولون بان يسوع هو الله فمن خلق يسوع اذا



*سؤال غبي :new6:

انتم ركزتم في سؤاله الغبي هذا ..!!!!

بيقولك انتم تقولون ان يسوع هو الله فمن خلق يسوع :new6:

انجليزي دا يا ميرسي :new6:
*


> 5- ما موقفكم من الرسوم الحقيرة التي شتمت سيد الخلق محمد



*مثل هذه :new6:
*








> 6- ماذا تقولون عن الجنة في دينكم وعن عذاب القبر والنار والنساء



*للاسف لا يوجد لدينا جنة بعاهرات بصدور مكورة واغشية بكارة استك منه فيه واله يقوم بترقيعها بعد كل خرق ولا يوجد لدينا سراير تدور بالكهرباء ولا يوجد لدينا غلمان لواطيون ..
ولا يوجد لدينا اله يجعل عضونا الذكري دائم الانتصاب والشهوة لا تنقطع وفروج النساء لا تحفى ..
والقائمة لن تنتهي ابدا :new6:
*



> 7-لماذا تكرهون المسلمين وسيدنا الحبيب محمد مع اننا نحترم كل الانبياء


*

موضوع انكم تحترمون الانبياء فهذا كذب واستطيع ان اجعلك تدفن راسك بالرمل  بمداخلة واحدة فقط لا غير عن السفالات التي وصفتم بها الانبياء في دينكم :t33:

اما محمد فنحن لا نؤمن به لاننا لا نؤمن بانبياء لواطين شاذين حنسيا يحللون الدعارة والسرقة والنهب والاغتصاب والقائمة طويله :a63:

اما المسلمين فنحن لا نكره المسلمين ولكن هم من يسعون لكسب كراهيه الناس بحسب ما عملهم رسولهم ..
*



> 8- لماذا تتهموننا بالاجرام وانتم من بدع في القتل والتشريد والاغتصاب



:new6:

*بالله عليكم هذا سؤال من مسلم داخل يحاور :t33:
المسلمين دول انا خابزهم وعاجنهم ..
نسبة كبيرة منهم لا ينفع معهم اسلوب حبيبي وروحي وقلبي فانا خبير فيهم 
*

*ملاحظة بسيطة ...*​*
هل تعرفون لماذا يدخل المسلم الساحات المسيحية ليصفنا بما يصف ..!!!

لانه يعلم لو فتح السيرة في الساحة الاسلامية سوف نجعله يولي الدبر  هو وكل اخوتة  اليعافير الذين لا يحتلمون اكثر من مداخلة واحدة والساحة الاسلامية تشهد :new6:


*


----------



## enass (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*هو كم سيف كان في عند محمدك عشان تسمي حالك سيوف؟

بعديين شو قصدك ما موقفنا من الله

من نحن لكي يكون لنا موقف من خالق الكون وابانا الذي في السموات

ولماذا لم تجب بأي حرف على الاجابات ام اكل القط لسانك يا محمدي؟*


----------



## Basilius (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*كفاكم مهاترات *
*مسلمة مصرية ... البشارة المزعومة الغبية بمحمدك دهسناها بارجلنا في اكثر من موضوع عىل صفحات القسم *
*وهذا واحد منها *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...7%E4%CC%ED%E1+%C8%D3%ED%CF%E4%C7+%E3%CD%E3%CF

*وفية غيرة كتير*
*عبارة عن ادعاءات غبية تعتمد على جهل ناقلها و كاتبها و تتبخر امام الحقائق *

*بطلوا استهبال لو سمحتم *


----------



## georgesal001 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



Dioscorus قال:


> *كفاكم مهاترات *
> *مسلمة مصرية ... البشارة المزعومة الغبية بمحمدك دهسناها بارجلنا في اكثر من موضوع عىل صفحات القسم *
> *وهذا واحد منها *
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...7%E4%CC%ED%E1+%C8%D3%ED%CF%E4%C7+%E3%CD%E3%CF
> ...





سلام ونعمة,

شكراً لك على الرابط القيم, بس يا أخي صدقني عم توجع قلبك, دول اشخاص يدخلون المنتدى فقط لمشاهدة اسمائهم, ويا ريت حد منهم عايز يشوف الحقيقة.
•	أول استشهاد خاطيء في العهد القديم:
تثنية 18: 18 " اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به*"
هذه الصفات من صفات السيد المسيح بما انه كان يهودياً ومحمد كان من نسل إسماعيل ، واليهود لم يعتبروا نسل إسماعيل اخوتهم. والرسول بطرس أوضح الأمر في  أعمال الرسل 3 : 22 الى 26
اذ يقول : " فان موسى قال للاباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به* 23  و يكون ان كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب* 24  و جميع الانبياء ايضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا و انباوا بهذه الايام* 25  انتم ابناء الانبياء و العهد الذي عاهد به الله اباءنا قائلا لابراهيم و بنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الارض* 26  اليكم اولا اذ اقام الله فتاه يسوع ارسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره*" لاحظ كلمة (بهذه الايام*) وليس تلك, انه يتكلم عن الوقت الحاضر أعني زمن التلاميذ والرسل.
لنقرأ ماذا يقول الرب يسوع:
يوحنا 5 : 44 - 47 " كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا و انتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض و المجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه* 45  لا تظنوا اني اشكوكم الى الاب يوجد الذي يشكوكم و هو موسى الذي عليه رجاؤكم* 46  لانكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني لانه هو كتب عني* 47  فان كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك فكيف تصدقون كلامي*". لأنه هو كتب عني.

•	ثاني استشهاد خاطىء في العهد الجديد:

يوحنا 15 : 26  " و متى جاء المعزي الذي سارسله انا اليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي* 27  و تشهدون انتم ايضا لانكم معي من الابتداء*"

لنقرأ ماذا يقول السيد المسيح في يوحنا 14: 26 " و اما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الاب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء و يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم*"

المعزي هو الروح القدس.
لا تستطيع ولا بشكل من الاشكال نسب كلمة المعزي لشخص جاء بعد المسيح بحوالي ستة قرون, بحيث أن السيد المسيح يقول "... فهو يعلمكم كل شيء و يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم*". هل كان محمد يعلم, يلهم ويذكر التلاميذ والرسل؟ ومن الذي حل على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين, أعمال الرسل 2 : 1 – 10 أليس الوعد الذي وعدهم به الرب يسوع؟ ولو كان محمد, هل من الطبيعي ان ننسب هذه الايات له؟
اعمال الرسل 2 :7 – 11 " فبهت الجميع و تعجبوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض اترى ليس جميع هؤلاء المتكلمين جليليين* 8  فكيف نسمع نحن كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها* 9  فرتيون و ماديون و عيلاميون و الساكنون ما بين النهرين و اليهودية و كبدوكية و بنتس و اسيا* 10  و فريجية و بمفيلية و مصر و نواحي ليبية التي نحو القيروان و الرومانيون المستوطنون يهود و دخلاء* 11  كريتيون و عرب نسمعهم يتكلمون بالسنتنا بعظائم الله*" وكلنا نعلم ان محمد كان امي! المقصود بما انكم تدعون بأن المعزي هو محمد فيجب ان تنطبق عليه جميع الصفات المذكورة. فهل محمد روح؟ يوحنا 14 : 26 , وهل محمد علم وذكر التلاميذ؟ يوحنا 14 : 26 , هل محمد شهد للمسيح؟ يوحنا 15 : 26 , وهل بقي محمد مع الكنيسة الى الأبد؟ يوحنا 14 : 16 , 
•	وأنا أؤكد ان المعزي الموعود به حل على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين كما وعدهم الرب يوحنا 16 : 7 " لكني اقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم ان انطلق لانه ان لم انطلق لا ياتيكم المعزي و لكن ان ذهبت ارسله اليكم*" اذن بعد الانطلاق (أي الصعود الى السماء) ياتي المعزي الروح القدس, والا ما معنى تأخيره أو تأجيله ستة قرون؟؟؟؟؟؟

واذا كانت كلمة المعزي تعني المحمود, فهل ننسبها لمحمد؟ طب كلمة يسوع تعني يهوه يخلص, فهل يجوز القول؟ 
بما ان كلمة يسوع تعني "يهوه يخلص" خلاص اصبح يسوع هو الله. وهل يقبل به عقل؟ اترجم كلمة لأحصل على ما اريد؟
أكليمندس: اسم لاتيني معناه "رحيم أو رقيق" فهل يجوز أن اقول اينما وجدت كلمة " رحيم أو رقيق" في العربية ننسبها تلقائياً الى أكليمندس المذكور في فيلبي 4 : 3 ؟ ليش هي الكلمة عاملة لينك مثلاً؟ هل حاولتم مقارنة الصفات قبل الدعاء؟

تأخذون ما تحبون, وترفضون ما لا ينساب مع اهدافكم. حاولوا ولو لمرة واحدة البحث بتجرد, تجرد حقيقي, عندما تبحث مقتنعاً انه في النهاية سوف تعود على ما كنت عليه سابقاً صحيح كان او غير صحيح, الافضل لك ان لا تبحث, لأنه الويل متى 10 : 14 – 15  14 و من لا يقبلكم و لا يسمع كلامكم فاخرجوا خارجا من ذلك البيت او من تلك المدينة و انفضوا غبار ارجلكم* 15 الحق اقول لكم ستكون لارض سدوم و عمورة يوم الدين حالة اكثر احتمالا مما لتلك المدينة*

سلام المسيح في قلوبنا اجمعين.


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

يا حاجة 
اولا ياريت تبطلي اسلوب التقية الاسلامي هذا .. فالرابط يعمل 
ثانيا من لا يحترم الاخر هو المدلس اللذي يلصق شبهات خبيثة من هنا و هناك و عندما تدهس نظرا لتدليسها يلتجىء لمثل ما قلتية الان بان الرابط لا يعمل 
الرابط اللذي وضعتية ممنوع وضعة هنا ... هذة الشبهات تم ضحدها و خير دليل هو عدم قدرة اي مسلم في اثبات اي سؤال لنا حول هذة النبوة الغبية المزعومة و دليل اخر هو كذبك في ان الرابط لا يعمل 
Dioscorus


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*الى مصرية ......... آية واحدة فقط*

يوحنا 15 : 26 
و متى جاء المعزي الذي سارسله انا اليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي

*من الآية نفهم أن *

*الابن سيرسل روح الحق من عند الآب *

*هل آمن من تتكلمين عنه بالآب والابن *

*الإجابة لا يؤمن ... إذا هو ليس من الله ..........:smiles-11:*

*الذي يؤمن بالثالوث الله له*

*والذي لا يؤمن بالثالوث ليس من عند الله .............. :1286B2~161:*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

الرابط فعلا عندما فتحته لم يعمل عندى 
ولا أدرى لماذا الإصرار على عدم التحدث باحترام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وأريد ممن يدعى أن عندنا سفالات عن الأنبياء أن يأتى بآيه واحده من القرآن الكريم بصدق ما يقول 
بشرط إنه يكون إنسان محترم


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



...... مصرية قال:


> الرابط فعلا عندما فتحته لم يعمل عندى ...
> ....


 
*إتبعي هذا التسلسل وستجدي الموضوع *

*وخصوصاً المشاركة  102* 

منتديات الكنيسة > المنتديات المسيحية > الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 

 *ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد *


*كده الموضوع أسهل*


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> الرابط فعلا عندما فتحته لم يعمل عندى
> ولا أدرى لماذا الإصرار على عدم التحدث باحترام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وأريد ممن يدعى أن عندنا سفالات عن الأنبياء أن يأتى بآيه واحده من القرآن الكريم بصدق ما يقول
> بشرط إنه يكون إنسان محترم


 
الرابط شغال تمام
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14670

لا داعي للتهرب..


----------



## الحوت (3 مايو 2008)

مسلمة مصرية قال:


> وأريد ممن يدعى أن عندنا سفالات عن الأنبياء أن يأتى بآيه واحده من القرآن الكريم بصدق ما يقول
> بشرط إنه يكون إنسان محترم



*لقد اصبحت الان فقط لا تعرف ان القران مكتوب بشكل ابيات وقصائد شعر لا يحوي تفاصيل الاحداث سواء بتفاسير القران والاحاديث النبوية .. :w00t:

خذي يا مسلمة هذه الايه التي تتكلم عن يوسف وتفاصليها 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=747785&postcount=21

وهذه السفالات التي وصفتم فيها العدرا بالايات مع تفاصليها وشرحها 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=259047&postcount=1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=259775&postcount=12

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=259792&postcount=15

في غيرة كثير كمان عن العدرا وسليمان وداود وموسى وعيسى وغيرها ..

ولكن يكفيكي هذه المداخلات الان *


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2008)

*أخي الحبيب الحوت*

*دعنا نصدق أنها لا تعرف شيئاً عن ما ذكرت *

*لأنها لو عَرفْ لما كان هذا حالها وفكرها*

*وكفاية تقديم الرابط دون شرح*

*للحفاظ على صفحات القسم نظيفة ... وكذلك أعين بنتي وإبني *

*هذا رجاء في المسيح .......... شكراً مقدماً لتعاونك*


----------



## الحوت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*تكرم اخي fredyyy لك ما تريد .*


----------



## احب المصطفى (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

الاخوة المسحيون
اريد احد يجيبنى عن سؤالى
هل الهكم الذى تعبدونه هو نفسه الهنا الذى نعبده ام غيره


----------



## الحوت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



احب المصطفى قال:


> الاخوة المسحيون
> اريد احد يجيبنى عن سؤالى
> هل الهكم الذى تعبدونه هو نفسه الهنا الذى نعبده ام غيره


*
لا طبعا مش نفسه والعياذ بالله ان يكون نفسه ..
فالهنا قدوس طاهر بلا خطية وليس مثل ربكم المصنوع بخيال البشر وشهواتهم الجنسية .*


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2008)

*شكراً مرة أخرى أخي الحوت*

*على تجاوبك وكرم أخلاقك والرب يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (4 مايو 2008)

الى متى نقول ان كل الاسئلة عن نبوة المسيح تمت الاجابة عليها هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14670

لا داعي للتكرار
اذا كنتم غير مستعدين للقراءة, فلماذا تسألون اصلا؟


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*كلمة حيوان اللى حضرتك مش فاهم معناها ممكن ترجع لأى معجم أو قاموس هتلاقى فى لسان العرب مثلا ( والحيوانُ اسم يقع على كل شيء حيٍّ، )
(وكلُّ ذي رُوح حَيَوان، والجمع والواحد فيه سواء.)
(والحَيَوان أَيضاً جنس الحَيِّ، وأَصْلُهُ حَيَيانٌ فقلبت الياء التي هي لام واواً، استكراهاً لتوالي الياءين لتختلف الحركات؛ هذا مذهب الخليل وسيبويه، )
(وقال عمرو بن بَحْر: ليس من حَيَوانٍ يتبطَّنُ طَروقتَه غيرُ الإنسان والتمساح، )
وفى الصحاح فى اللغه تجد (والحَيَوانُ خلاف المَوَتانِ.)
وفى العباب الزاخر 
( والحيوان أجناس: فالناس جنس، والإبل جنس، والبقر جنس والشّاء جنس.)
هذا المعنى فى اللغه فما العيب فيها بعد ما عرفنا معناها
*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*أولا بانسبه لسورة يوسف 
التبرئه موجوده والحمد لله حضرتك ذكرتها (كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ (24)
 فلم يفعل هذه الفاحشه وصرفها الله تعالى عنه وقال إنه من عبادنا المخلصين فى الطاعه المختارين 
فى تفسير البغوى حضرتك أهملت جزئين هامين هما 
1_  والهم هو: المقاربة من الفعل من غير دخول فيه
2_ وقال السدي وابن إسحاق: لما أرادت امرأة العزيز مراودة يوسف عليه السلام عن نفسه جعلت تذكر له محاسن نفسه وتشوقه إلى نفسها، فقالت: يا يوسف ما أحسن شعرك!. قال: هو أول ما ينتثر من جسدي. قالت: ما أحسن عينيك! قال: هي أول ما تسيل على وجهي في قبري. قالت: ما أحسن وجهك! قال: هو للتراب يأكله وقيل: إنها قالت: إن فراش الحرير مبسوط، فقم فاقض حاجتي. قال: إذا يذهب نصيبي من الجنة. فلم تزل تطمعه وتدعوه إلي اللذة، وهو شاب يجد من شبق الشباب ما يجده الرجل، وهي امرأة حسناء جميلة، حتى لان لها مما يرى من كلفها، وهم بها، ثم إن الله تعالى تدارك عبده ونبيه بالبرهان الذي ذكره.
3_وقال بعضهم: إن القدر الذى فعله يوسف عليه السلام كان من الصغائر، والصغائر تجوز على الأنبياء عليهم السلام.
وفى تفسير الشوكانى حضرتك قلت على ما سيأتى فى قوله ولم تكمل شئ من تفسير الشوكانى نرجو الأمانه فى العرض 
أما باقى كلام الشوكانى فهو :
فهذا إنما هو حديث نفس من غير عزم، وقيل همّ بها بمعنى تمنى أن يتزوّجها. وقد ذهب جمهور المفسرين من السلف والخلف إلى ما قدّمنا من حمل اللفظ على معناه اللغوي، ويدل على هذا ما سيأتي من قوله:
{ ذٰلِكَ لِيَعْلَمَ أَنّى لَمْ أَخُنْهُ بِٱلْغَيْبِ }
[يوسف: 52]، وقوله:
{ وَمَا أُبَرّىء نَفْسِى إِنَّ ٱلنَّفْسَ لأَمَّارَةٌ بِٱلسُّوء }
[يوسف: 53] ومجرد الهمّ لا ينافي العصمة، فإنها قد وقعت العصمة عن الوقوع في المعصية، وذلك المطلوب، وجواب " لو " في { لَوْلا أَن رَّأَى بُرْهَانَ رَبّهِ } محذوف: أي لولا أن رأى برهان ربه لفعل ما همّ به.
أما ما أخرجه انب أبى شيبه الى آغر ما ذكرت أنه من تفسير الشوكانى فليس منه 
والبقيه تأتى*


----------



## الحوت (4 مايو 2008)

مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *كلمة حيوان اللى حضرتك مش فاهم معناها ممكن ترجع لأى معجم أو قاموس هتلاقى فى لسان العرب مثلا ( والحيوانُ اسم يقع على كل شيء حيٍّ، )
> (وكلُّ ذي رُوح حَيَوان، والجمع والواحد فيه سواء.)
> (والحَيَوان أَيضاً جنس الحَيِّ، وأَصْلُهُ حَيَيانٌ فقلبت الياء التي هي لام واواً، استكراهاً لتوالي الياءين لتختلف الحركات؛ هذا مذهب الخليل وسيبويه، )
> (وقال عمرو بن بَحْر: ليس من حَيَوانٍ يتبطَّنُ طَروقتَه غيرُ الإنسان والتمساح، )
> ...



*لا يا اختي عارف معناها فلا تظني انكي تحاوري جاهل :nunu0000:

الانسان حيوان ناطق هذا عندكم انتم ولا علاقة للمسيحيه فيه ..

فالله في المسيحيه اكرم الانسان اعظم تكريم قائلا :

26 وَقَالَ اللهُ: نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِناَ، فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ».
27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.​
هذا هو تكريم الانسان في المسيحيه الذي لا يضاهيه تكريم ..

وليس دينك الذي اعتبرك حيوانة يا زميله واعتبر المسلمين حيوانات ..

لا نريد التطرق للاسلام في هذه الساحه ولكن الذي اقوله لكي حينما تحرفون ايه لكي تدسوا فيها ان مريم وعيسى حيوانات يبقى هذا تحقير متعمد لم يكن موجود بالتفسير الاصلي الغير محرف ..




أولا بانسبه لسورة يوسف
التبرئه موجوده والحمد لله حضرتك ذكرتها 

أنقر للتوسيع...


موضوع يوسف ليس مكانة في هذه الساحه بل في الساحه الاسلامية ولا توجد تبرئة ليوسف لانه وصف باسفل واقذر الاوصاف بالدليل والبرهان من كل عملائكم وباعترافهم واتحدى الكبير فيكم تكذيبها ونفيها .
*


----------



## Basilius (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

لو هتتحاوروا اسلاميات يبقى تنقلوا الحوار للساحة الاسلامية من فضلكم


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ
أفهم من كده إنكو تقولوا أن النساء والرجال على صورة الله ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basilius (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ
> أفهم من كده إنكو تقولوا أن النساء والرجال على صورة الله ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
عندك تفاسير الكتاب المقدس اعلى الصفحة 
 علي صورتنا كشبهنا: 
لاحظ أن الله لم يقل على صورنا فالله ثالوث فى واحد والله وضع صورته فينا علامة ملكه لنا كما يضع الملك صورته على العملات النقدية والإنسان هو أقرب خليقة الله لصورة الله مع الإحتفاظ بالفارق الضخم بين الله والإنسان. ونحن صورة الله ليس بحسب الجسد لكن بحسب الروح، فالجسد مأخوذ من تراب الأرض، أما الروح فهى نسمة حياة نفخها الله في أنف الإنسان (تك2: 7). ولأننا كبشر لسنا مثل الله أضاف بقوله كشبهنا. ولكن لم تقال هذه الكلمة عن المسيح فهو صورة الله وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره (عب 3:1). وهو الذى قال "من رآنى فقد رآى الأب" لذلك لم يقال أن المسيح يشبه الله فهو الله نفسه. ونحن نشبه الله في الآتى:
1.     الإنسان له طبيعة ثالوثية مثل الله فالله كائن عاقل حى وهكذا الإنسان مع الفارق فالله أزلى واجب الوجود هو الخالق، والإنسان مخلوق أعطاه الله حياة من محبته (هذا من ناحية الذات). والله بعقله خلق كل شئ والإنسان بعقله بالكاد يفهم شئ مما خلقه الله (هذا من ناحية العقل) والله بروحه يعطى حياة والإنسان بروحه يحيا هو ولكن لا يعطى حياة (هذا من ناحية الروح).
2.     الإنسان يشبه الله في صفاته
‌أ.        الحرية والإختيار: الله وضع أمامه شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وشجرة الحياة وخيره بينهما.ومعنى كشبهنا أن حرية الله مطلقة بينما حرية الإنسان محدودة.
‌ب.    القداسة: راجع أف 24:4. وكشبهنا تعنى أن الله قدوس قداسة مطلقة بينما الإنسان يسعى ليكون قديساً.
‌ج.     الحكمة والمنطق: وهذا لم يوجد في أى خليقة آخرى. وكشبهنا تعنى أن حكمة الله لا نهائية بينما الإنسان حكمته محدودة.
‌د.       سلطان: فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء… تك 26:1 لكن سلطان الإنسان كان محدوداً (فليس له سلطان علي الكواكب مثلاً….) فهو ليس إلهاً.وهذا معنى كشبهنا.
‌ه.       المعرفة: آدم أعطى أسماء للحيوانات (تك 19:2) بعد أن أفهمه الله صفاتها.
‌و.      المحبة: محبة الله لا نهائية لكن محبة الإنسان مهما كانت فمحدودة.وهذا معنى كشبهنا.
‌ز.      الخلود: راجع رو 12:5 فالله خلق الإنسان ليحيا للأبد ليس ليموت وأما الموت فدخل كعقوبة مؤقتة.
ولاحظ انه لم يقل على صورتنا ومثالنا، فنحن نعم على صورة الله فى الصفات التي ذكرناها ولكن نحن نشبهه. فصفات الله مطلقة، أما صفاتنا فنسبية فالله حر حرية مطلقة أما الإنسان فله حرية داخل دائرة معينة لا يتعداها كلاعب الكرة الذي إذا أتته الكرة هو حر أن يعطيها لأي لاعب أخر ولكن ليس حراً ان يضرب أي لاعب مثلاً. وفي القداسة، فقداسة الله مطلقة فهو المتسامي والمرتفع عن الأرضيات والخطايا أما الإنسان فهو الساعي نحو القداسة. ومن ناحية السلطان فسلطان الله مطلق أما سلطان الإنسان فمحدود.وهذا معنى كشبهنا.
فالإنسان صار ممثل لله يحمل صورته وهو كشبهه فصار له سلطان علي كل المخلوقات هو يحكم ويسيطر بإسم الله علي كل الخليقة. ولكن بعد الخطية فقد الإنسان هذه الصورة وهذا الشبه ففقد سلطانه علي الحيوانات…. وغيرها ولكن نسمع أن قديسين كان لهم هذا السلطان علي الحيوانات لما عادت لهم هذه الصورة (الأنبا برسوم العريان).
الله خلق الإنسان علي صورته ليقبل خالقه صديقاً له، يتجاوب معه لا علي مستوي المذلة والضعف وإنما علي مستوي الحرية والحب والصداقة. وليكون وارثاً لله مع المسيح وشريكا معه في المجد الأبدي يجري وراءه ليضمه إليه لا ليحطمه وجود الله لا يقوم علي اهدار حياة الإنسان وكرامته، وإنما نزل الله إلينا لكي يرفعنا إليه، صار إنسان ليصير الإنسان إله.
الذين هم علي صورة الله الأن لهم سلطان علي شهواتهم. راجع غل 19:4، ايو 2:3.


----------



## جمال بدوي (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والصلاة والسلام على  عيسى ابن مريم عليهم اجمعين الصلاة والسلام السلام . 
*ولكن لم تقال هذه الكلمة عن المسيح فهو صورة الله وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره (عب 3:1)*
إذا دعني أسرد عليك سؤال من كلامك ولتكن نقطة الحوار بيننا وأنا بهذا لا أخرج بعيداً عن الموضوع
 هل الله غير محدود ولا يحده مكان ولا زمان ؟ ( إذ لم تكن تتفق معي في ذلك أستفسر وأأتيك بالبرهان ) فكيف يحد الله في ذاته العليا في جسد بشري من دم ولحم , ودعني أسألك هل للله دم مثل البشر أو أنه يتألم أو أنه يجوع ويعطش ويجهل بعض الاشياء  أم هو الحي القيوم الذي لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له مافي السموات ومافي الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده الا بإذنه .
وأرجوك ان كنت معترض على هذا فأوضح لي مفهوم التثليث .


----------



## geegoo (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

ساذكر لك تشبيها مع الفارق بالطبع فالله منزه عن اي تشبيه ارضي..
اذا وضعت زجاجة مغلقة باحكام في داخل مدي اشعاع ذري سيتخللها الاشعاع بكاملها اي ستمتلئي من هذا الاشعاع....
هل تستطيع فصل الاشعاع داخل الزجاجة عن الاشعاع خارجها؟
هل تستطيع القول ان الاشعاع الكلي اصبح محدودا في زجاجة؟
هل فقد الاشعاع خواصه او تاثيره في باقي المحيط المتواجد فيه؟
هل تغيرت خواص الزجاجة او حتي شكلها؟
و الاهم....
هل اذا اصاب الزجاجة حجر و فتتها ..
هل تستطيع ان تقول ان الاشعاع داخل الزجاجة اصيب بحجر؟ 
للمرة الثانية:
الامثلة لتقريب الافكار وليست مقياسا ...
فالله العظيم الابدي لا يخضع لعلم و قياس البشر...
سلام و نعمة..


----------



## fredyyy (9 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



جمال بدوي قال:


> فكيف يحد الله في ذاته العليا في جسد بشري من دم ولحم ,


 
كولوسي 2 : 9 
فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.

*رأينا في المسيح الله الحال في جسده الكريم *

*ولم يحد هذا من وجود الله في كل مكان *

*فاللهوت لا يُحَدْ*

*فإستنتاجات المنطق البشري لا تتوافق كلها مع أمور الله*

*مثال للتوضيح وليس للتطبيق :*

*إذا ملئنا إناء بماء من المحيط يبقى الإناء إناء وتبقى مياه المحيط كما هي*

*لكن إذا إستقر الإناء داخل مياه المحيط فعندها يكون الإناء ممتلئ بكل مياه المحيط *


----------



## newman (11 مايو 2008)

كما و سبق قوله فالمنتدى لا يحترم الرأي الآخر, فلقد تم حذف مشاركتي عن قصد, و هذا ما يخرج عن أصول الحوار الهادف.


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2008)

newman قال:


> كما و سبق قوله فالمنتدى لا يحترم الرأي الآخر, فلقد تم حذف مشاركتي عن قصد, و هذا ما يخرج عن أصول الحوار الهادف.


 
رأفنا بحالك و لم نطردك لتكرارك للردود التي حذفناها
كل ما ذكرته في ردك لا علاقة له بالموضوع, لذلك حذفناه
و ليس لخوفنا من كم سطر من المعلومات المغلوطة المعشعشة في مخ المسلم, و لنثبت لك ذلك, تفضل بطرح موضوع جديد و سنرد عليك لكن قبل ذلك ابحث عن الاجابة في الاقسام المسيحية و ان لم تجدها ضع موضوع

مرحب بك


----------



## newman (11 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم, و الصلاة على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد (صلى الله عليه و سلم).
أما بعد فالحجة على من ادعى و اليمين على من أنكر.
ورد في ردكم الكريم أن ردي خارج عن الموضوع, فوجب حذفه, حسن, أ لا تستدعي الأمانة عرضه أولا و تصحيح المغلوط فيه. 
و سوف أقوم بوضع موضوع جديد, و أتمنى أن لا تطاله يد الحذف و التعديل.


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2008)

newman قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم, و الصلاة على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد (صلى الله عليه و سلم).
> أما بعد فالحجة على من ادعى و اليمين على من أنكر.
> ورد في ردكم الكريم أن ردي خارج عن الموضوع, فوجب حذفه, حسن, أ لا تستدعي الأمانة عرضه أولا و تصحيح المغلوط فيه.
> و سوف أقوم بوضع موضوع جديد, و أتمنى أن لا تطاله يد الحذف و التعديل.


 
احنا فاضين نركض وراء مشاركاتكم و نصححها؟ ان كان العضو اهل علم و لا يحتاج الى تعديل فمرحب بالحوار معه, اما اذا كان لا يستطيع التركيز في صلب الموضوع, فما فائدة الحوار مع هؤلاء؟
على اي حال كفاك تشتيتا للموضوع و اطرح ما تريد في موضوع منفصل الذي سيبقى على حاله ان طرح بأدب و بدون تفسيرات شخصية للكتاب المقدس

اي مشاركة اخرى لك في هذا الموضوع خارجه عن جوهره ستحذف, فكن حذراً


----------



## esambraveheart (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*


سيوفُ محمداً قال:



			انا اريد ان اطرح عليكم بعض الاسئلة واريدكم ان تجيبوا عليها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سنجيب ...علي الرغم من علمنا المسبق بان مخك مغسول و مبرمج لرفض اجابتنا و عدم الاعتداد بها و تجاهلها مهما كانت اجاباتنا تمثل الحق و الحقيقه ...و لكنا نجيب ليس لفائدة شخص مفقود الامل في ايمانه مثلك ..بل لفائدة كثيرين ممن اضلتهم و سحرتهم كلمات نبيك المضل محمد 




			1- ما موقف المسيحية من الله سبحانه وتعالى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نؤمن بالله الذي لا تؤمن و لم تؤمن و لا يمكن ان تؤمن انت و امثالك به 




			2-وما موقفها من حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

موقف المسيحيه من نبيك محمد هو موقفها من الشيطان الذي ينبغي محاربته علي الدوام و سحقه و تحذير الابرياء من الوقوع في شراكه و الانخداع بحيله




			3-هل علمكم دينكم شتم الانبياء كما نرى شتائمكم في كل صفحة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن لا نشتم ...و لا نتطاول علي الانبياء ...و  محمد ليس من الانبياء حتي تلصقه بالانبياء الاطهار حاشاهم ان يلوث شخص مثل محمدك سيرتهم و اسمهم و حاشاهم ان يكون محمدك احدهم او ينتمي اليهم
و لانك اعمي البصيره تري ان كلامنا عن محمدك شتائم ...
فنحن لا نشتم محمد بل نعطيه حقه بدون ظلم او افتراء...و لكل فعل مسمي 
فقد زنا محمد و لهذا استحق ان نسميه زانيا
و قد قتل  محمد ابرياء كثيرين و حكم علي ابرياء اكثر بالقتل في حياته و بعد مماته و لهذا استحق ان نسميه مجرما قاتلا سفاحا
و قد كان محمد يغتصب و يسرق و ينهب و لهذا استحق ان نسميه لصا و قاطع طريق
ام هل تري توجد هناك مسميات اخري لمن يقتل و يسرق و يغتصب و يزنى غير القاتل و اللص و الزاني






			4-  تقولون بان يسوع هو الله فمن خلق يسوع اذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يسوع هو الله و ابن الله و لم يخلق لانه مولود غير مخلوق ...و انصحك ..لا تذكر اسمه بلسانك 




			5- ما موقفكم من الرسوم الحقيرة التي شتمت سيد الخلق محمد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

6- 
انت تراها "حقيره" لانها لاتمجد محمد ...و نحن نراها سخريه من الشيطان المتمثل في محمد ...و لا يسخر من  الشيطان الا من كان الله في قلبه ...و من كان الله في قلبه يغيظكم  و يرعبكم يا امة الاسلام لانكم تكرهون الحق و تحبون الباطل و تمقتون نور الحقيقه و تعشقون ظلام قبور الضلال الذي يدعو اليه محمد.
و الرسوم لم تكن الا  تعبيرا بسيطا عن الحقيقه ...و عموما ..ابشرك بالمزيد و المزيد في المستقبل  من تلك "التعبيرات البسيطه عن الحقيقه"



			ماذا تقولون عن الجنة في دينكم وعن عذاب القبر والنار والنساء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اهتم بما عندك و لا تسال عما عندنا لانك لا تريد ان تؤمن بل تسال لتستهزئ و لتستخرج لنفسك و للباطل الذي تؤمن به و تتبعه حجه علي الحق و النور.
و يكفينا ان جنتنا ليست جنة دعاره كجنتكم ...و يكفينا اننا لسنا مخبولين لنؤمن بخرافه اسمها عذاب القبر اخترعها محمد ليرعب ضعفاء النفوس المشعوذين امثالكم و يكفينا ان النساء لسن اهم شئ في كتابنا او في دنيانا و لسن محور اهتمام عقيدتنا كما هي حال قرانكم و احاديث نبيكم الذين لا يخلو موضع فيهما من الحديث عن الجنس و النكاح دحما دحما و عن الذكر الذي لا يمل و الشهوه التي لا تنقطع




			7-لماذا تكرهون المسلمين وسيدنا الحبيب محمد مع اننا نحترم كل الانبياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت مخطئ
فنحن لا نكره المسلم ابدا ابدا ابدا...بل نكره الشيطان الساكن في  كل مسلم ...و هذا الشيطان هو محمد ...



			8- لماذا تتهموننا بالاجرام وانتم من بدع في القتل والتشريد والاغتصاب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سؤالك عقيم جدا و يدل علي انك تتعامي و لهذا لا نضيع الوقت في الرد علي من يتعامي عن حقائق اثبتها التاريخ و الارقام​*


----------



## جمال بدوي (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

موقف المسيحيه من نبيك محمد هو موقفها من الشيطان الذي ينبغي محاربته علي الدوام و سحقه و تحذير الابرياء من الوقوع في شراكه و الانخداع بحيله

كيف وقد جاء في القرآن مايدل على فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم أليس من إساء الأدب أن تسب من تتبعه وكيف يدعوا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويأمر المسلمين بأن يستعيذوا منه . (1) 

(2) أنا أن أردت أن أدعوك لن أسبك ولا أوصفك حتى ولو بما كان فيك حتى أقيم عليك الحجه فمن البهتان أن تسبني وتسب ديني ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم من قبل من أن تقيم الحجة علينا . 

3) أما موضوع الرسوم فهذا هو العجب العجاب تعتبره أحرية رأي كيف ؟! وقانون 'فابيس جيسو' يحاكم من يشكك في صحة رقم 6 ملايين من ضحايا المحرقة النازية لبني إسرائيل فهذا حرية فكر وهذا جريمة (بأي شئ تحكمون ) 

وردك على الجنة في تصور المسيحية يثبت إحتراماً لائقاً للرأي الآخر وأبدي أعجابي برأيك الذي يقول لكم دينكم ولي دين . 

أما مسألة كرهكم للمسلمين أني أعلم أن منكم من لا يحبنا ولا يكرهنا ولكني أعلم أن منكم كثيرين يكرهوننا ولكن أني أود أن أعرفك اني لا أكرهك أنت بالذات لكني أكره الكفر والشرك . 

أما مسألة التثليث فأظن أنها قضية كبيرة ممكن أن تخصص لها موضوع آخر ولا تقل لي راجع المنتدى تجد الرد على سؤالك لكن أنا أعلم الرد ولكن معي الحجة لإثبات عكس ذلك . 

أما مسألة تضييع الوقت في الرد على شخص ففي ديننا أستاذي وإن يهدي الله بك رجلاً خير لك من الدنيا ومافيها . 

هذا هو تعليقي على جزء مما ذكرته .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

الأخ الفاضل / جمال بدوى
+++ أولاً ، أنا لا أتداخل فى غير الرد على الأسئلة عن دينى أنا ، لأن ذلك واجب زلا يحق لى التهاون فيه .
+++ ولكنى -- بحكم الواجب أيضاً -- سأوضح نقطة واحدة ، وهى أن الشيطان يدفع الإنسان للهلاك ، بكل الوسائل ، وهو لا يعلن عن ذاته علانية ، بل يتخفى تحت مظاهر خادعة ، وهو لا يستحى -- لأنه عديم الإحساس -- لذلك ، فإنه يتظاهر بأنه يدعو الإنسان للخير والصلاح ، ويقول له أنه عدو الشيطان ( مع أنه هو نفسه الشيطان )، لكى يستدرج الإنسان للوثوق فيه ، ليقوده لكل الشرور .
++++ فلا غرابة فى أن الشيطان يدعو الإنسان لأن يستعيز منه ، ويسبه ويضربه بالحجارة .++ لأن الشيطان لا يتأثر من كل ذلك ، طالما أن هذا الإنسان ساقط تحت سلطانه ، مطيعاً له ، منساقاً وراءه فيما يحلله له من الشرور . ++ فإن الشيطان مخادع ، بل إنه أكبر مخادع ، فلا تتوقع منه الصدق والحق ، لأنه  :-  [ كذَّاب ، وأبو الكذَّاب ] يو8: 44 .


----------



## جمال بدوي (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أ/ مكرم زكي لا أري في ردك علي إجابة واضحة يستوجب علي أخذها فكل ما قلته عبارة عن عبارات تعرف فيها الشيطان بأنه كذاب وكذلك انا وكل المسلمين نقول انه من الكاذبين ونستعيذ منه وتقول اننا نتبع الشيطان ونقول لك نحن نستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم في كل صلاة . 
سوف أسألك سؤالاً  هل يجوز لمن يتبع الشيطان أن يذكي ويساعد الفقير وان يحرم عليه الزنا و*الخمر* والميسر , أجبني بالله عليك أمن الممكن أن يحسك الشيطان الا تعبد الشيطان مصداقاً لقول الله عزوجل في كتابه العزيز "ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين } ( يّـس:60) ... 

فمثل ما تقول مثل ماقال العرب في بداية الأمر على رسول الله قالو عليه مجنون وقالو ساحر وماهو بمجنون وماهو بساحر فأخبرني بإثبات أن هذا الكلام كلام شيطاني لا يمكن ان يكون من عندالله ؟؟؟


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

مرحبا استاذ جمال ....



> سوف أسألك سؤالاً هل يجوز لمن يتبع الشيطان أن يذكي ويساعد الفقير وان يحرم عليه الزنا و*الخمر* والميسر ,


 
والاجابه واضحة صديقي ..
انت بالتأكيد تعلم انه توجد عقائد في الهند مثلا يعبدون غير الخالق و يحرمون الزنا و الميسر و الخمر ؟؟؟؟

ان كان الغرض الرئيسي للشيطان هو الاضلال للبعد عن الله
ومن ضمن وسائله في ذلك الزنا و الخمر و الميسر
فإن وصل الي مرادة و ابعد الانسان عن معرفة الله الحقيقية .... فما الفرق ان حرمهم و حللهم ؟؟ فالهدف تحقق فانعدمت الوسائل

تحياتي


----------



## marie153 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

2- أما بالنسبه لنبيك فهو لا يمثل لنا شىء الا ضال مضل أضل الكثيريين من البشر باسم الدين فهو فى النبى الكذاب اللذى استغل الدين ليضل البشر وتكون نهايتهم العذاب لانهم رفضوا الخلاص الذى قدمه الله للبشر 

اتظن ان مليار و نصف مليار انسان كلهم على خطا.لو كان الرسول محمد مدعي لقال اعبدوني انا هو الاهكم بس هم قال اعبدو الله خالق الكون و لا تشركو به احدا يعني لكل الاحوال هو مش مستفيد قصدي لو كان حاب يستفيد لقال انا ابن الله استغفر الله .كيف هو ضال وفيه الالاف سنويا بيدخلو في هدا الدين.و سؤالي الاهم ليش القساوسة بيدخلو في هدا الدين و هم الاكثر علما بما جاءت به المسيحية.ارجو الجابة و شكرا


----------



## الحوت (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



marie153 قال:


> 2- أما بالنسبه لنبيك فهو لا يمثل لنا شىء الا ضال مضل أضل الكثيريين من البشر باسم الدين فهو فى النبى الكذاب اللذى استغل الدين ليضل البشر وتكون نهايتهم العذاب لانهم رفضوا الخلاص الذى قدمه الله للبشر
> 
> اتظن ان مليار و نصف مليار انسان كلهم على خطا.لو كان الرسول محمد مدعي لقال اعبدوني انا هو الاهكم بس هم قال اعبدو الله خالق الكون و لا تشركو به احدا يعني لكل الاحوال هو مش مستفيد قصدي لو كان حاب يستفيد لقال انا ابن الله استغفر الله .كيف هو ضال وفيه الالاف سنويا بيدخلو في هدا الدين.و سؤالي الاهم ليش القساوسة بيدخلو في هدا الدين و هم الاكثر علما بما جاءت به المسيحية.ارجو الجابة و شكرا



*اسلامك لا يزيد بالايمان والاقتناع يا مسلمه وانما عن طريق التناكح .. والتعدد !!

{ وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع } ..
 ( تكاثروا فاني مباه بكم الامم } ..
{ الهاكم التكاثر . حتى زرتم المقابر }

اما عن ايمان القساوسة بالاسلام فاليكي مواقع .. " مشايخ " مسلمين وعلماء الاسلام الذين تركوا دين الباطل واعتنقوا المسيحية ..
 وألفوا الكتب ونشروا المواقع التي تثبت بالادلة اسباب تركهم لدين الباطل والظلام ..!

Zak Gariba - Former Muslim Imam 

www.gariba.org 

Mark Gabriel - Former muslim imam, Al-azhar Islamic university professor 
www.markagabriel.org 

Walid Shoebat - A Former PLO Islamic Terrorist 
www.shoebat.com 

Jeremiah Fard Muhammad - Former Muslim minister 
www.wicctv.org 

Nonie Darwish - Freelance writer and public speaker 
www.noniedarwish.com 

Mohammad Ghazoli, Political writer in Elite Arabic news papers 
www.ghazoli.com 

Dr. Ergun Mehmet Caner - Turkish Ex-Muslim(Dean of Liberty Theological Seminary in Lynchburg, Va) 
www.erguncaner.com 

Reverend Donald Fareed - Iranian Ex-Muslim, Persian Ministries 
www.persianministries.org 

Salah - Ex-Muslim Palestinian, Gospel Musician 
www.SalahJam.com 

Dr. Abraham Sarker - Bangladeshi Ex-Muslim, "Gospel for Muslims" Ministries 
www.gospelformuslims.com 
www.understandmymuslimpeople.com 

Hussain Andaryas - Afgani Ex-Muslim 
www.hesavedme.com 

Afgan Converts WebSite 
www.shahadat.net 

Nurudeen I. Adeojo 
www.wohcc.org 

David Naseer 
www.davidnasser.com 

Emir Caner - Dean of The College at Southwestern 
www.emircaner.com 

Dr. Nasir K. Siddiki - Muslim businessman, Now Christian Preacher 
www.wisdom-ministries.com 

WL Cati- Zennah Ministries 
www.zennahministries.org 
http://wlcati.com 

Ahmed Abaza www.hofhineministry.com 

Ajeenah El-Amin www.unitedfaithnetwork.org 

Abdul Hakeem - Nur Ul alam Ministry 
www.namindia.org 

Yemeni ex-muslims 
www.yemen4jesus.com 

An Ex-Muslim Christian Website run by Iraqi ex-Muslims 
www.exmuslim.com 

Pastor Hormoz Shariat Ph.D, Scientist, Iranian Ex-Muslim, Now Tele-Evangelist 
www.iam-online.net 

Rev. Majed El Shafie 
www.onefreeworldinternational.org 

Simin - Iranian ExMuslim 
www.isa-masih.com 

Mohammed Altaf (Now Simon Altaf) - Pakistani ex-Muslim 
www.abrahamic-faith.com 

One Anonymous muslim 
http://www.journeytojesus.com/ 

Jerry Rassamni - Ex-Militant, Now Christian, popular speaker on apologetics 
http://www.fromjihadtojesus.com/ 

Abdoul Rahim - "Building Bridges to the Truth" Ministries 
www.buildingbridgestothetruth.com 

Paul Ciniraj Mohamed - SALEM VOICE MINISTRIES 
www.salemvoice.com 

Betsy Tan - "In Him" Ministries 
www.visionbooks.net 








استاذ التاريخ الاسلامي في جامعة الازهر ( سابقاً ) مارك غبريال 


وفي النهاية احب ان اذكرك برسولك الذي قال :

(‏ ‏إن الإسلام بدأ غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ وهو ‏ ‏يأرز ‏ ‏بين المسجدين كما تأرز الحية في جحرها ) .

الداعي لكي بالاستقرار النفسي .
الحوت :t30:*


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *.........................*
> 
> *كفاية موقع واحد *


 


*ما هذا .... هل هي مباراة في تجميع المواقع *

*لم يسأل أحد عن  لماذا ُيغيِّر الانسان أفكارة *

*فالبعض يُغيِّر للأفضل والأحسن والأسمى والأرقى والأقدس *

*والبعض لكي يُرضي أهوائه وشهواته*


----------



## marie153 (2 يونيو 2008)

ما هذا .... هل هي مباراة في تجميع المواقع.عندك الصح الاخ الحوت كاتبلي 1000رابط بلا فايدة . 

لم يسأل أحد عن لماذا ُيغيِّر الانسان أفكارة .سؤالك بناء و مهمفالبعض يُغيِّر للأفضل والأحسن والأسمى والأرقى والأقدس 

والبعض لكي يُرضي أهوائه وشهواته.وضح اكثر.ادا كنت تقصد ان الاسلام هو دين شهوة انت غلطان و عندي مثالين في عائلتى ابي و خطيبي الي اعتنقو الاسلام بحيث تركو الشهوة الى دين الحق


----------



## صوت الرب (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*




marie153 قال:


> ما هذا .... هل هي مباراة في تجميع المواقع.عندك الصح الاخ الحوت كاتبلي 1000رابط بلا فايدة .
> 
> لم يسأل أحد عن لماذا ُيغيِّر الانسان أفكارة .سؤالك بناء و مهمفالبعض يُغيِّر للأفضل والأحسن والأسمى والأرقى والأقدس
> 
> والبعض لكي يُرضي أهوائه وشهواته.وضح اكثر.ادا كنت تقصد ان الاسلام هو دين شهوة انت غلطان و عندي مثالين في عائلتى ابي و خطيبي الي اعتنقو الاسلام بحيث تركو الشهوة الى دين الحق


اذا تركوا الشهوة
فماذا سيفعلون بالجنة مع 72 حورية عين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
72 حورية عين في الجنة و تقولون بكل غباء أن الاسلام ليس دين شهوة !!!!!
دين مقرف بصراحة جعلوا مكان مقدس ساحة شهوات و دعارة
رجل واحد محيط مع 72 حورية عين
شيء مقرف جداااااااااااااا


----------



## Basilius (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسئلة للمسيحيين وننتظر اجاباتكم عليها*

*اية العبط و الهبل و التخلف دة ؟*
*عبد الاحد مين يا حاجة ؟؟؟؟ عبد الاحد دة مسحنا بية و بكتابة ارض المنتدى *
*هو لم يكن قسيسا ولا شىء بل هو محمديا كاذبا خبيثا *
*واكبر دليل على كذبة هو جهلة .... جهلة الشنيع بالكتاب المقدس و معانية *
*بلا قرف و غباء *
*يغلق *


----------

